# Just a few projects.



## james johnson (Jul 27, 2014)



Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## james johnson (Jul 27, 2014)

Here are a few more!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 27, 2014)

James
Welcome - Is the green pen one of the glow in the dark blanks? Or is it just the lighting?
John


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 28, 2014)

Nice projects. The dark background makes the pens harder to see.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FWBGBS (Jul 28, 2014)

Those are some sharp looking projects James.
They'll surely brighten up any room they're placed.






Your second "Pray shadow box" gave me some ideas for my mother-in-law. Thank you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## james johnson (Jul 28, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> James
> Welcome - Is the green pen one of the glow in the dark blanks? Or is it just the lighting?
> John


Just a Bright Green Acrylic. Happens to be my wifes favorite color.


----------



## james johnson (Jul 28, 2014)

FWBGBS said:


> Those are some sharp looking projects James.
> They'll surely brighten up any room they're placed.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. They make wonderful birthday and Christmas gifts. We do a lot of them for baby showers for new borns and children.


----------

